# Do You Prefer Your Furs Clothed or Not Clothed?



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 1, 2018)

OK don't worry, this is an entirely safe for work thread... for my sake, let's try to keep it that way

I mean to say, do you like anthro characters to not wear anything like real animals or do you prefer for them to wear clothes like humans?

I personally prefer the latter, as can be seen with my 'sona. My anthros act almost entirely like humans save for a few animal qualities such as the fact that they have body language similar to their species (cats flatten their ears when upset, dogs sink their tails between their legs when upset)

That being said, I do have a few characters that don't wear clothes, since some look better without them.

What about you guys?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

Honestly? I prefer fursonas like the disney characters who only wear shirts but no pants. Here's a sfw pic of my sona wearing only his t-shirt: FA link

Disney's to blame for most of my furriness.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

That’s a good question, I like both, but clothing can provide more opportunities for a natural-colored/patterned sona to be unique


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 1, 2018)

I mena, nothing beats a good legging-loincloth combo on a good-looking foxxo like me, so clothed. Though, I prefer seeing anthro characters is historic clothes, like tribal animal skins or medieval tunics. Though that's probably more to do with my preference of settings.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 1, 2018)

I think I'm in the camp with no preference, but that depends on style. Disney-ish approach with partial clothes is fun. Full-clothed character for diversity or if it fits the theme. No clothes are also good - but again that depends on style and approach.

I can imagine more tribal, mystical picture with undressed character (let's assume it's still NSFW) would look great.
 Very cartoonish style can involve anything, including the mix of all above.


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 1, 2018)

It depends on the personality of the the character. For style and comfort, one would think clothes would be a preference. If a fur with sharp nails or a tail wants to struggle with clothes then good on them 

I think of it this way: "What would the character have the most enjoyable time doing, wearing, and interacting with, and how would they like to be represented as??". That right there would be my answer.

Also mood. So yeah, to answer this bluntly... It varies.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 1, 2018)

With clothes. Absolutely.

I'm not interested in feral characters, or any other characters that don't behave like a human character would.


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 1, 2018)

Definitely clothed. My fursonas have very simplistic designs, so clothing covers up their rather bland bodies. Plus clothing can be a form of expression, so certain types of clothing can add more character and personality to your sonas.


----------



## Skychickens (Oct 1, 2018)

If I am making them more humanoid, clothed. If not? Not.


----------



## Marcl (Oct 1, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Definitely clothed. My fursonas have very simplistic designs, so clothing covers up their rather bland bodies. Plus clothing can be a form of expression, so certain types of clothing can add more character and personality to your sonas.


That's a good point. Clothing provides a lot ways of expressing charcter's personality.

Here's an idea - in more liberal approach to clothing, where in the same world all is allowed, multiple level of clothing can be used to distinguish characters even more. A one piece of clothing, even the smallest one, feels differently if it's alone and can provide different expression.


----------



## Reiv (Oct 1, 2018)

For my characters, clothed.
I think that the clothing and mostly the style of clothing can also say a few things about the personality. This is also true if the character wears armor. And with this thaught, I think characters without clothing looks a little pervert.

EDIT: Forgot to write that sometimes you need to make one of your characters without clothing just to see how the patterns go, or in my case, how the Cursed Arm end.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 1, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Definitely clothed. My fursonas have very simplistic designs, so clothing covers up their rather bland bodies. Plus clothing can be a form of expression, so certain types of clothing can add more character and personality to your sonas.


I agree. Sunburst's clothes are more dull in comparison to his bright fur and wing colors and provide a nice contrast.
I have a character named Violet who has almost a solid color pelt--save for a purple sun marking on her backside that is covered up by her skirt. Her dark clothes allow contrast to her light-colored fur.


----------



## Derron116 (Oct 1, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I mena, nothing beats a good legging-loincloth combo on a good-looking foxxo like me, so clothed. Though, I prefer seeing anthro characters is historic clothes, like tribal animal skins or medieval tunics. Though that's probably more to do with my preference of settings.


I never knew I needed more historical clothing furs.

I'm fine with both clothed and non-clothed. I guess I have a small preference for clothed, mostly due to the quote above.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Honestly? I prefer fursonas like the disney characters who only wear shirts but no pants. Here's a sfw pic of my sona wearing only his t-shirt: FA link
> 
> Disney's to blame for most of my furriness.



No pants. C:


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> No pants. C:


OwO


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm fine with both! Personally, I've never seen Guifrog non-clothed so that would be great. I like to think of my sona as a frog who may or may not wear clothes depending on his mood.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2018)

I prefer clothes more often then not.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 1, 2018)

My fly character doesn't, and that's mainly because I designed him less anthropomorphic than usual furry characters, and because he's an insect that doesn't need to abide by typical clothing convention that would otherwise be needed on other animals.

My mammal characters (yes I draw mammal characters, don't judge) do have clothing.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 1, 2018)

It depends on the character, really. The more human they are, the better they look with clothes, in my opinion.

Also, I'm going to second the Disney-style no pants situation. That's freaking adorable. Shirt and pants without shoes is pretty great too, though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 1, 2018)

I can work with either but I markedly favor clothed characters.  In my own case the only reason I'd draw them without clothes is to see full markings.

And I'd rather leave the shirt-but-no-pants thing specifically to the Disney art style.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 1, 2018)

If you have your fursona wear pants, that means it's hiding a genital. Which means you're a depraved pervert for giving your fursona a genital.

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> If you have your fursona wear pants, that means it's hiding a genital. Which means you're a depraved pervert for giving your fursona a genital.
> 
> You guys should be ashamed of yourselves


Says the porn star :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 1, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Says the porn star :V


You're grounded young man >:U


----------



## Rabbtit (Oct 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Honestly? I prefer fursonas like the disney characters who only wear shirts but no pants. Here's a sfw pic of my sona wearing only his t-shirt: FA link
> 
> Disney's to blame for most of my furriness.


I agree! But only if they have animal legs


----------



## Faexie (Oct 2, 2018)

I tend to draw them in clothes, but there would be characters that I wouldn't put clothes on. Either because it doesn't suit them or it goes against their personality


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 2, 2018)

Clothed, I think it makes them look better and represents their personality


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 2, 2018)

Definitely clothed, allows for much more variation and to me the whole point of anthropomorfic animals is otherwise kinda missed tbh


----------



## Universe (Oct 2, 2018)

Both


----------



## CindyPig (Oct 2, 2018)

Both , fun fetish wear is a personal choice.


----------



## Miseix (Oct 2, 2018)

Not clothed, It just seems more "Natural" .
I approve of clothing but in a cartoon sort of way, where guys can where shirts with no bottoms and girls are fully clothed.


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

I prefer them in clothes but it doesn’t matter that much to me.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 13, 2018)

I prefer my characters to be clothed to provide hints about their personality and employment, but with a few exceptions I will leave the shoes off.


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Oct 13, 2018)

Depends on the style, a lot. :b


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 13, 2018)

Clothed, so they can strip


----------



## Deathless (Oct 13, 2018)

All my fursonas have clothes, I feel very weird with them being completely nude...
The closest one of my fursonas are to being not clothed would be Lucifer, which has no pants but still a shirt.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 13, 2018)

They have clothes... maybe...


----------



## Jojer (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm 50/50. I like without clothes for reference images and nsfw but other than that, clothes.


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 17, 2018)

Floppy and free


----------



## Alv (Oct 17, 2018)

I honestly depends. My character is feral and therefore doesn't need clothes. However as an anthro I probably would wear a loincloth, and also I have versions of my fursona wearing old fashioned, maybe medieval or 1800s attire.


----------



## Thtorsshs (Oct 19, 2018)

The way a person dresses says a lot about the person, about their personality; the same goes with fursonas. I feel that if a character wears clothes, you can design these clothes to be descriptive of the character's personality, and thus anyone that sees the character has a greater idea of the character's traits without needing it to be explained to them.
For me personally, my sartorial stylings are very important for my self confidence: if you look good then you feel good. This attitude directly translates to my fursona, and he dresses just as stylishly as I do.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 20, 2018)

+1 on the clothes (unless they are hott lol, k done being creepy). My fursona is a somewhat accurate representation of myself, and dresses similarly.


----------



## Icemaniceman69 (Oct 20, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> OK don't worry, this is an entirely safe for work thread... for my sake, let's try to keep it that way
> 
> I mean to say, do you like anthro characters to not wear anything like real animals or do you prefer for them to wear clothes like humans?
> 
> ...


 
haha i lik my furs ALL NACKEDE LOLOLOL : )  :_:; ;-p= XD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 20, 2018)

Nude or nearly nude in private company, clothed in public. At least a shirt and a bottom of some kind.
Just like me.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Oct 20, 2018)

I prefer to wear some clothes,maybe just a shirt or a pants .
Despite it came from animals,but it will have more human nature by wearing a simple shirt


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 20, 2018)

Definitely clothed, but sometimes bants without a shirt.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 21, 2018)

Clothed all the way! Fashion gives me insight into a character's personality


----------



## Rumby (Oct 21, 2018)

I usually like drawing clothed ones, as I suck at designing markings >.<"


----------



## dogryme6 (Oct 22, 2018)

Clothes, clothes, always clothes. For me they're what makes a character.
If they do end up nude, I always make sure all of my characters never have parts to show. I like it being safe. Realism can go jump in a pit.


----------



## rknight (Oct 22, 2018)

Nude at home or with private company,  but clothed in public. if not in a Kimono, then in a shirt and shorts


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 22, 2018)

Depends on how anthro they are.
Most of the characters I've come up with are feral, so no clothes.
Half anthro characters (e.g. www.furaffinity.net: Ruki Sheet 2013 by Ruki could go either way, maybe with a slight preference for unclothed depending on the context.
Fully anthro e.g. Starfox I'd say I prefer them clothed. Otherwise you're getting dangerously close to naked humans.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 7, 2018)

If I'm feeling cuddly, naked but nothing sticking out
If I want to play around, clothed


----------



## TheUnyeetableLizard (Nov 8, 2018)

A partial is easier to afford for me so making a body chock full of details seemed too much. I decided to have them wear clothes connected to their character.

Great clothes are cheaper then a fullsuit. Just a fact of life.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Nov 8, 2018)

depends on how human like a character is
if the character is digi,pants do not look good,I've seen some digi characters with pants,I mean you can do whatever you want but it just looks wrong to me,shirts on digi characters are cute most of the time though 
if a character that is very human like (mostly in the body) is unclothed then it usually makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 11, 2018)

Usually clothed to some extent
My characters are either fully clothed, or the classic "shirt with no pants" kind of look


----------



## Keefur (Nov 15, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Honestly? I prefer fursonas like the disney characters who only wear shirts but no pants. Here's a sfw pic of my sona wearing only his t-shirt: FA link
> 
> Disney's to blame for most of my furriness.


My fursuit character. Cutter Cat the Sabertooth seldom wears clothes, but will sometimes sport a hockey jersey... the Predators, of course.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 20, 2018)

Both. Well, most of my main characters are fully clothed but it depends more on the art style I'm using (and that depends on which universe the character is from since I have multiple).

My fully-clothed characters have slightly more humanoid bodies, though digitigrade animals are still digitigrade and a lot of them don't wear shoes or have toeless shoes. My partially-clothed or "naked" characters are definitely more animal-like (or more cartoony in a way). Basically, this VS this.

In general I don't really like anthros with human-like bodies that don't wear clothes. It's just kinda off-putting to me.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 20, 2018)

Clothed. Everyone looks better in some nice duds.


----------

